# How To Clean Beer Lines



## BPH87 (14/8/12)

Hey brewers, 
Just wondering how to go about cleaning and sanatizing the beer lines and taps on my kegerator?
Cheers


----------



## hsb (14/8/12)

I do it when I empty and clean the keg. 
Just (re)attach the lines to the keg when you have some cleaning agent in there - napisan & water/whatever.
Then run out through the tap.

Then repeat with no-rinse sanitiser when you do that step. Job done. Lines clean and sanitised.

You could pull the taps apart once in a while depending on what they are as well.


----------



## jakethesnake559 (14/8/12)

BPH87 said:


> Hey brewers,
> Just wondering how to go about cleaning and sanatizing the beer lines and taps on my kegerator?
> Cheers



I dilute a bit of cleaning agent (Five Star PBW for me) in a keg with warm water, connect up the gas and pump it into the lines.
Let it soak in the lines for 20mins or so. Then rinse out the keg (keep the cleaning solution for later when you clean the taps) and put some warm fresh water in. Flush the warm water through the lines. Then pump some sanitiser through (again, keep it for when you do your taps).

Take the taps off and disassemble them to clean them properly.
I use the same 3 step process...soak in cleaner, rinse then sanitise (using the cleaning solution and sanitiser you salvaged from line cleaning).

Or google it for a million other variations :icon_cheers: .


----------



## Cube (14/8/12)

Keeping an eye on this thread. I have a basterised garden sprayer I use for this at times, however it is cumbersome but successful. I just pump through from a full keg of napisan about 500 mls of fluid and let sit 30 in tap and line. Repeat 3 x. Not hard to wait since I usually do this with my 2 tap setup so 15 minutes each. Then 2 x jugs of hot water into rinsed keg and shake like crap. Affix beer line and steam power through hot water. Then full keg of starsan run through 500mls and let sit 3 x as above. 

By using full kegs I minimise gas wastage and the napisan/starsan is re used into my 3 keg rotation once so 3 kegs cleaned/sanitised with one keg of solution.

Back to the garden sprayer... I am looking for a solution to affix a beer out disconnect to the sprayer. That will be awesome. Not a thread jack here, adding to an idea that I am sure OP would like to hear or yet to master, like me


----------



## SJW (14/8/12)

When a keg runs out I rinse the yeast out, and add a litres or so of warm water and Pink Stain Remover and run that through the lines. Then rinse and same again with Iodophor. 
I stopped using this method for a couple of years after fears or the Pink Stain Remover would corrode my kegs. All this did was let a HUGE build up of beer stone form in my kegs. 
So now a quick rinse with PSR and all is good again.


----------



## QldKev (14/8/12)

Cube said:


> Keeping an eye on this thread. I have a basterised garden sprayer I use for this at times, however it is cumbersome but successful. I just pump through from a full keg of napisan about 500 mls of fluid and let sit 30 in tap and line. Repeat 3 x. Not hard to wait since I usually do this with my 2 tap setup so 15 minutes each. Then 2 x jugs of hot water into rinsed keg and shake like crap. Affix beer line and steam power through hot water. Then full keg of starsan run through 500mls and let sit 3 x as above.
> 
> By using full kegs I minimise gas wastage and the napisan/starsan is re used into my 3 keg rotation once so 3 kegs cleaned/sanitised with one keg of solution.
> 
> Back to the garden sprayer... I am looking for a solution to affix a beer out disconnect to the sprayer. That will be awesome. Not a thread jack here, adding to an idea that I am sure OP would like to hear or yet to master, like me





I've always just filled a keg with what ever warm cleaning solution, and pumped through taps. I leave them full of the cleaner overnight and in the morning pump some fresh warm water through them.

I like the idea of a garden sprayer, save on some CO2 plus a lot less cleaning solution. Would the wall of the prayer be strong enough to tap a thread into and put the disconnect onto?

QldKev


----------



## woodwormm (14/8/12)

+1 for garden sprayer with PBW leave overnight, then flush with starsan... one of these days i'll make the massive 'investment' and get another garden sprayer, one for PBW and one for starsan!


----------



## Cube (14/8/12)

QldKev said:


> I've always just filled a keg with what ever warm cleaning solution, and pumped through taps. I leave them full of the cleaner overnight and in the morning pump some fresh warm water through them.
> 
> I like the idea of a garden sprayer, save on some CO2 plus a lot less cleaning solution. Would the wall of the prayer be strong enough to tap a thread into and put the disconnect onto?
> 
> QldKev




I am removing the beer out disconnect and putting the beer line over the stock garden sprayer nozzle ( pain in the ass all the time ). Actually it fits over the plastic housing after the brass sprayer nozzle. Being round it clamps quite ok there no leakage. Pump sprayer up, set to continuous spray and open taps. With the sprayer between legs and one hand holding tap open I just keep pumping the sprayer. *NO I AM NOT 'YOUTUBING' THIS* although my 1.5 year old thinks it's funny. A helper would be easier.

Utilizing the existing sprayer end is the best way as it is already threaded so a swap out is all thats needed. A trip to a brass fit ship will no doubt solve this with a keg out fitting. I'll do this soon actually as I've been meaning to for ages now. Also I'd make up a lever or wedge to hold the beer tap open freeing up a hand/foot/forehead.


----------



## billygoat (14/8/12)

This is one way.


----------



## QldKev (14/8/12)

billygoat said:


> This is one way.




That could work :super:


----------



## Phoney (14/8/12)

Man I go through a whole lot less effort than you guys!  

I just run starsan through the lines between keg changeovers, let it soak for 10 mins, and havent yet pulled apart my taps! Maybe next time I'll try PBW first and see if I can tell any difference.


----------



## woodwormm (14/8/12)

billygoat said:


> This is one way.


You're not telling me a ball lock post seriously fits straight onto that sprayer are you billygoat? !


----------



## billygoat (14/8/12)

printed forms section said:


> You're not telling me a ball lock post seriously fits straight onto that sprayer are you billygoat? !


The threads aren't exactly the same but close enough. 
With abit of teflon tape, it doesn't leak and is nice and tight.


----------



## hendos (14/8/12)

just hook up your next keg and keep drinking


----------



## Cube (14/8/12)

billygoat said:


> This is one way.




*BAZINGA!*

Metal thread into a plastic thread, gently with the energy and with teflon tape! I'll try this next time I have a pin lock post out.

....runs off to patent office.....


prediction ross updates website with fittings next week.....


----------



## QldKev (15/8/12)

hendos said:


> just hook up your next keg and keep drinking




That's what I normally do, but I do like to clean them once every 6months.

QldKev


----------



## fraser_john (15/8/12)

billygoat said:


> This is one way.



That is pretty darn excellent! Next order I am buying a beer out post to make one of these.


----------



## stux (15/8/12)

QldKev said:


> I've always just filled a keg with what ever warm cleaning solution, and pumped through taps. I leave them full of the cleaner overnight and in the morning pump some fresh warm water through them.
> 
> I like the idea of a garden sprayer, save on some CO2 plus a lot less cleaning solution. Would the wall of the prayer be strong enough to tap a thread into and put the disconnect onto?
> 
> QldKev



You should 

I picked up the parts from chi company and the industrial sprayer from bunnings (the one with viton seals)

I use it for cleaning the kegerator (pbw, water, starsan) and for flushing my miracle keg at the end of a camping trip etc, otherwise it goes away dirty

Edit: also use it for cleaning kegs, saves a huge amount of gas


----------



## Parks (15/8/12)

Cube said:


> *BAZINGA!*
> 
> Metal thread into a plastic thread, gently with the energy and with teflon tape! I'll try this next time I have a pin lock post out.
> 
> ...



How does the poppet work?

It would need something to push open the disconnect unless you swap the disconnect with one without the insides which would defeat the purpose of having a quick swap cleaning setup.


----------



## stux (15/8/12)

This is pretty much exactly what I did:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=60605

Except I used Firestone bits as chi was out of the Cornelius ones, and the end result is the same. I only used 4" or so of the grey hose so the liquid post is close to the handle, but with warm fluids the hose folds over under the disconnects weight. Wrapping a few times in PVC tape fixed that!


----------



## Parks (15/8/12)

Stux said:


> This is pretty much exactly what I did:
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=60605
> 
> Except I used Firestone bits as chi was out of the Cornelius ones, and the end result is the same. I only used 4" or so of the grey hose so the liquid post is close to the handle, but with warm fluids the hose folds over under the disconnects weight. Wrapping a few times in PVC tape fixed that!


Ahh, sweet


----------



## stux (15/8/12)

Parks said:


> Ahh, sweet



I thought I took some more photos of the construction, but alas did not (probably because they were pointless )

Anyway,

Here is a pic of the finished item





And here is one showing a closeup of the retro-fitted pvc tape which stiffens the tube and makes it so it doesn't collapse when pumping warm fluid!


----------



## angus_grant (15/8/12)

billygoat said:


> This is one way.



Exactly my setup except I have a John Guest disconnect as the attachment. So just push beer line or gas line, or fermentor siphon line, filter line, etc, etc and then run PBW, Starsan, etc through. I think it is a bit more flexible than the keg post.


----------



## /// (16/8/12)

I'd really caution against leaving any sodium hyrdoxide based product (is that what starsan is) in the lines overnight. I'd limit to no more than 2 hours.

I've been part of a research project for using multiple enzymes in breweries, one application is beer lines. Beerlines like many cold dark sugar rich environments are havens for biofilm. Biofilm form a primary attach point for bacteria and protein, hence the removal in the circuit increases cleaning efficacy.

Sadly, the caustic cleaners do not remove biofilm sufficiently (biofilm actually react but toughning thier outer layer and become more resistant to removal), hence you may remove some of the biofilm and what is clinging to it, but not the majority. 

So, the caustics do a job, but not a very good one.

Scotty


----------



## Bada Bing Brewery (16/8/12)

/// said:


> I'd really caution against leaving any sodium hyrdoxide based product (is that what starsan is) in the lines overnight. I'd limit to no more than 2 hours.
> 
> I've been part of a research project for using multiple enzymes in breweries, one application is beer lines. Beerlines like many cold dark sugar rich environments are havens for biofilm. Biofilm form a primary attach point for bacteria and protein, hence the removal in the circuit increases cleaning efficacy.
> 
> ...


What would you suggest to use Scotty to clean and sterilise?
Cheers
BBB


----------



## Ross (16/8/12)

/// said:


> I'd really caution against leaving any sodium hyrdoxide based product (is that what starsan is) in the lines overnight. I'd limit to no more than 2 hours.
> 
> I've been part of a research project for using multiple enzymes in breweries, one application is beer lines. Beerlines like many cold dark sugar rich environments are havens for biofilm. Biofilm form a primary attach point for bacteria and protein, hence the removal in the circuit increases cleaning efficacy.
> 
> ...



No, it's not a sodium Hydroxide product - STAR SAN is a high foaming, acid anionic, no-rinse sanitizer. It's a blend of phosphoric acid and dodecylbenzenesulfonic acid. This synergistic blend provides a unique synergistic system that is unaffected by excessive organic soils. STAR SAN is also a self-foaming acid anionic detergent. It can be applied through a foamer to produce self-adhering foam or manual application. Cleaning with STAR SAN on a daily basis will leave equipment in an acid condition that will eliminate water spotting, mineral build-up, and corrosion. It is not recommended to use STAR SAN on soft metals because of the acid nature of this product.

Why go to the trouble of a detailed reply that's just going to leave people confused. Takes a minute to look the product up  


cheers Ross


----------



## dicko (16/8/12)

/// said:


> I'd really caution against leaving any sodium hyrdoxide based product (is that what starsan is) in the lines overnight. I'd limit to no more than 2 hours
> 
> Scotty



I think Starsan is phophoric acid but I will be corrected if wrong. :huh: 

Cheers

Edit; Ross beat me to the post


----------



## /// (16/8/12)

Bada Bing Brewery said:


> What would you suggest to use Scotty to clean and sterilise?
> Cheers
> BBB



I use an multi-enzyme cleaner, its expensive at $45 a litre but you use in a 1:50 mix. Caustics work, but are bit like trying to scrub of something with a scourer vs wash cloth. But the advise from Beer Pulmber folks is not to overnight soak. The affects are etching and degradation of the beer lines.

Scotty


----------



## SJW (16/8/12)

After reading all of this, I am just going to spend a few dollars and replace my beer lines.


----------



## fraser_john (16/8/12)

On the odd occassion I defrost my beer dispensing fridge, I just use saniclean and it works an absolute treat, cheap, cost effective etc 

Ross has it (of course)


----------



## stux (16/8/12)

/// said:


> I use an multi-enzyme cleaner, its expensive at $45 a litre but you use in a 1:50 mix. Caustics work, but are bit like trying to scrub of something with a scourer vs wash cloth. But the advise from Beer Pulmber folks is not to overnight soak. The affects are etching and degradation of the beer lines.
> 
> Scotty



So what you really meant was don't leave PBW in the lines overnight? Or does that not count as a caustic?

Sodium Percarbonate & Metasilicate as far as I know

If someone were to use a multi-enzyme cleaner as a beer line cleaner, would the approach be me cleaner, rinse, acid rinse? or is it different? do you still need some sort of caustic cleaner as well? perhaps after the biofilms have been eaten away?


----------



## /// (16/8/12)

Percarbonates I think are fine, much gentler, but the most common used commercial products are 2 part solutions with one part being caustic. They come under a few monikers, Bracton is the most common.

But with the enzymes, no caustic afterwards, you technically do not need to rinse, it can be flushed with beer and as is non-toxic.

Scotty


----------



## the_new_darren (16/8/12)

OOOOh biofilms. 

I suspect they would be in every re-used no-chill cube?

:lol: 

tnd


----------



## manticle (16/8/12)

Totally. That's why we're all dead.


----------



## Batz (16/8/12)

the_new_darren said:


> OOOOh biofilms.
> 
> I suspect they would be in every re-used no-chill cube?
> 
> ...




Surely not.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/8/12)

Soak them in Coke-a-Cola... Its mosty phos acid, and cheap :lol:


----------



## QldKev (16/8/12)

Batz said:


> Surely not.
> 
> View attachment 56513




That one on the top right reminds me of a girl I took home one night.


----------



## Parks (16/8/12)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Soak them in Coke-a-Cola... Its mosty phos acid, and cheap :lol:


It's really not that cheap any more...


----------



## /// (17/8/12)

the_new_darren said:


> OOOOh biofilms.
> 
> I suspect they would be in every re-used no-chill cube?
> 
> ...



Its ok, you have them in your mouth already, called plague. 

Scotty


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/8/12)

Parks said:


> It's really not that cheap any more...




Its cheaper that water in some shops :huh:


----------



## Hefty (26/2/13)

/// said:


> Its ok, you have them in your mouth already, called plague.
> 
> Scotty


I only just found this but I'm pretty sure we're out of the dark ages...
(I think you meant plaQue  )


----------



## david effer (17/1/19)

BPH87 said:


> Hey brewers,
> Just wondering how to go about cleaning and sanatizing the beer lines and taps on my kegerator?
> Cheers


i bought one of those 100 litre black tubs with the yellow lids from bummings which is filled with pink steriliser the kegs fit perfectly and i attatch a spare liquid disconnect to it before sinking it overnight to allow for the steriliser to go into the dip tube ,,drain and place into another tub with fresh water in it, it has been said you do not rinse with water as it can contaminate your beer,,but i make my beer with water


----------



## enoch (19/1/19)

david effer said:


> i bought one of those 100 litre black tubs with the yellow lids from bummings which is filled with pink steriliser the kegs fit perfectly


If the pink steriliser is chlorinated trisodium phosphate I’d be a bit reluctant to use it on stainless for very long due to the chlorine. 
Non chlorinated TSP is available as Tricleanium at bunnos and is good for tough cleaning.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/1/19)

For my hand pumps I use Proxitane as a cip, can use hot or cold water.


----------



## Stokesy (22/1/19)

My cleaning setup, the black keg is a 50 L mix of stellar san, 1.5 ml per liter, so 75ml per 50 .
I just de couple a beer keg, hook it up to the cleaning solution open the beer tap add just enough co2 to get it moving and push 3 or 4 litres through each line( my lines are 5 meters).

Put the couplers back on the good stuff, do the same thing until i get beer through the tap. Works fine and is quick. Might not be right, but it works and the beer tastes fine.

Happy brewing [emoji482][emoji482]


----------



## Stokesy (22/1/19)

The rest of the mix is water


----------

